# BD Bikes - Keep manufacturer chain lube?



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

I read/heard somewhere that you should keep the manufacturer's chain lube on your bike when you first get it. It's supposedly just as good if not better than off the shelf lubes. But is there any harm in cleaning the chain and oiling the chain myself?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I read/heard somewhere that you should keep the manufacturer's chain lube on your bike when you first get it. It's supposedly just as good if not better than off the shelf lubes. But is there any harm in cleaning the chain and oiling the chain myself?


AASHTA

Factory Lube
New chains come pre-lubricated with a grease-type lubricant which has been installed at the factory. This is an _excellent_ lubricant, and has been made to permeate all of the internal interstices in the chain. 
This factory lube is superior to any lube that you can apply after the fact. 
Some people make the bad mistake of deliberately removing this superior lubricant. Don't do this! The factory lubricant all by itself is usually good for several hundred miles of service if the bike is not ridden in wet or dusty conditions. It is best not to apply any sort of lube to a new chain until it is clearly needed, because any wet lube you can apply will dilute the factory lube.

By Sheldon "Reformed Chain Smoker" Brown​


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm, factory grease and dirt buildup

OR

clean and properly lubricated.


Wonder what physics would say is best.


----------



## SimianSpeedster (Mar 13, 2008)

*I'd Go With what Sheldon says*



Solearas said:


> Hmm, factory grease and dirt buildup
> OR
> clean and properly lubricated.
> Wonder what physics would say is best.


I'd take Sheldon Browns word on the Factory chain lube, if he says it's good.. That's all I'd need


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Except for the crap that came on my Aero TT mercier that ended up getting thrown all over the bike and ended up staining the black on the wheels. Other than that i guess it's ok


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*I Like Sheldon Brown, Too, ...*

But there is just not that much lube on a new chain. In my experience they shift more smoothly when you add a few drops. 
Funny, the Shimano Technical Information that comes with the new chain is silent on lubrication (?).


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I'll be cleaning and re-lubing the chain tonight. I don't want that crap all over my wheels and I like the peace of mind of having it done right.


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

I just like the jealous looks I get when my sprocs and chain

be blingin like a Rolls grill. But it took ages to get it free of that factory coat. Yep, Parks chain scrubber w/orange stuff and lots of rags. 

The best thing I did was start buying bike tools. They paid for themselves in many ways. Sproc came off, soaked and wiped it to a mirror shine.


----------

